

We All Might Be Living in an Infinite Hologram - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/planck-length/

======
crispy2000
Interesting. But what's the difference whether there is a physical lower limit
to distance or not? Can it be applied to help make an ansible, for instance?

